# Dishonored Menschen zerstückeln?



## Catalano (17. November 2016)

*Dishonored Menschen zerstückeln?*

Hallo,

habe mir mal das Spiel Dishonored für PS4 gekauft. Da steht drauf ab 18 und 100% Uncut.
In Youtube Videos habe ich gesehen, dass man die Gegner zerstückeln , ihnen die Köpfe abschlagen, oder abballern kann usw.

Aber jetzt habe ich es angespielt und da kann man nichts dergleichen machen. Da spritzt nur ein wenig Blut und das wars. 

Warum ist das so?


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2016)

Catalano schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir mal das Spiel Dishonored für PS4 gekauft. Da steht drauf ab 18 und 100% Uncut.
> In Youtube Videos habe ich gesehen, dass man die Gegner zerstückeln , ihnen die Köpfe abschlagen, oder abballern kann usw.
> ...


 Also, bei mir hab ich abgetrennte Köpfe usw. am PC schon gehabt, aber es ist vermutlich eher "Zufall", wie genau der Gegner dann stirbt, d.h. du kannst nicht bewusst sagen "Kopf ab" usw.  - es könnte aber auch sein (das musst du mal checken), dass du anders tötest, wenn du nach einer erfolgreichen Abwehr den Gegner zum Taumeln bringst und dann mit EINEM "Todesstoß" tötest.


----------



## Catalano (17. November 2016)

Also, ich habe noch nicht viele umgebracht und dabei einfach nur draufgehauen. Auch das mit Anschleichen und  leise killen habe ich noch nicht drauf. Aber zerfetzt ist noch niemand.

Und die Leichen am Boden kann man definitiv nicht zerstückeln, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2016)

Catalano schrieb:


> Also, ich habe noch nicht viele umgebracht und dabei einfach nur draufgehauen. Auch das mit Anschleichen und  leise killen habe ich noch nicht drauf. Aber zerfetzt ist noch niemand.


 Du kannst ja auch einen Angriff abwehren und dann mit 1x "Schwert"-Taste den anderen direkt töten. Hast du das mal probiert?

Ansonsten einfach weiterspielen, denn es ist auf jeden Fall so, dass es möglich ist - aber eben vielleicht nur zufallsbedingt und nicht "absichtlich"


----------



## Hypertrax99 (18. November 2016)

Vielleicht hängt es auch vom Schaden der Waffe ab. 
Es gibt z.B. Spiele, wenn man mit einer Waffe mit niedrigem Schaden auf Kopf schießt stirbt der Gegner "nur", wenn man aber mit einer Waffe mit hohem Schadenspotential auf die Kopf schießt, zerplatzt dieser. Ähnlich könnte es hier eventuell auch sein. Vielleicht passiert das aber auch erst, wenn der "Schadensüberschuss" zu groß ist. Sprich 100 Leben, Waffe macht 120 Schaden, nur 20 Überschuss. Wenn das Opfer aber z.B. 20 Leben hat und die Waffe 120 macht, ist der Überschuss 100 und es könnte dann einen Effekt auslösen, aber nur Theorie.

Einfach weiter spielen und schauen. In der Regel verliert der Gegner nur manchmal diverse Teile und nicht permanent.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hängt es auch vom Schaden der Waffe ab.
> Es gibt z.B. Spiele, wenn man mit einer Waffe mit niedrigem Schaden auf Kopf schießt stirbt der Gegner "nur", wenn man aber mit einer Waffe mit hohem Schadenspotential auf die Kopf schießt, zerplatzt dieser. Ähnlich könnte es hier eventuell auch sein. Vielleicht passiert das aber auch erst, wenn der "Schadensüberschuss" zu groß ist. Sprich 100 Leben, Waffe macht 120 Schaden, nur 20 Überschuss. Wenn das Opfer aber z.B. 20 Leben hat und die Waffe 120 macht, ist der Überschuss 100 und es könnte dann einen Effekt auslösen, aber nur Theorie.
> 
> Einfach weiter spielen und schauen. In der Regel verliert der Gegner nur manchmal diverse Teile und nicht permanent.


 vlt passiert es auch, wenn der Gegner fast tot ist und man dann einen Volltreffer landet? Am Gesamtschaden kann es aber nicht liegen, denn ich hab schon ganz am Anfang ohne Waffen-Mods oder neue starke Waffen Leute "zerstückelt"


----------



## PCamateur (18. November 2016)

Wo bleibt der empörte Aufschrei, wie unnötig zerstückelte Menschen für den Spielspaß doch sind und wie geschmacklos das nicht sei?^^


----------



## Hypertrax99 (20. November 2016)

Toll, jetzt redet keiner mehr 
Klappt es den jetzt wenigstens mit dem Köpfen? Oo
Alternativ, diese Frage an den Hersteller richten.


----------



## Catalano (20. November 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Heute hat es das erste mal nach zwei Spielstunden geklappt, und ein Kopf ist abgeflogen.  Wie und warum, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe einen Schlag mit dem Schwert abgewehrt, und dann ein Konterschlag vollführt. Vielleicht deswegen.

Aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem Spiel nicht anfreunden und werde es wohl nicht mehr weiterspielen. Ist irgendwie blöd das Spiel und nervig.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2016)

Catalano schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Heute hat es das erste mal nach zwei Spielstunden geklappt, und ein Kopf ist abgeflogen.  Wie und warum, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe einen Schlag mit dem Schwert abgewehrt, und dann ein Konterschlag vollführt. Vielleicht deswegen.
> 
> Aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem Spiel nicht anfreunden und werde es wohl nicht mehr weiterspielen. Ist irgendwie blöd das Spiel und nervig.


 Du weißt aber, dass es eigentlich ein Schleich-Spiel ist? Das ist kein "Shooter", an sich sollte man nur um Notfall kämpfen.


----------



## PCamateur (20. November 2016)

Catalano schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Heute hat es das erste mal nach zwei Spielstunden geklappt, und ein Kopf ist abgeflogen.  Wie und warum, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe einen Schlag mit dem Schwert abgewehrt, und dann ein Konterschlag vollführt. Vielleicht deswegen.
> 
> Aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem Spiel nicht anfreunden und werde es wohl nicht mehr weiterspielen. Ist irgendwie blöd das Spiel und nervig.



Du findest es blöd weil du keine Köpfe abschlagen kannst?


----------



## Catalano (20. November 2016)

Ich finde es nicht deswegen blöd. Es ist einfach irgendwie nervig und unübersichtlich.
Es kommt mir vor, wie ein altes Adventure Spiel aus den 90er Jahren. Die Figuren sabbeln andauernd dummes Zeug, die Missionen sind nervig, die Atmosphäre ist nicht packend, und es gibt so unendlich viel Bücher und Informationen zu lesen.
Außerdem gibt es so viele Funktionen, die man gar nicht benötigt und der Story zu folgen ist anstrengend.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2016)

Irgendwie liest es sich so als wärst du mit Doom glücklicher


----------



## Scholdarr (21. November 2016)

Oder mit CoD


----------

